# Bermuda Thin & leggy -



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a spot in my own where the Bermuda just doesn't thrive. It has really looked like this all summer so far. I am cutting at around 3/4 with a reel mower. Just about every other day. So it's not scalping. I've fertilized a few times so far and done soil test.

1. It's not getting thicker. 
2. It's not really green.

Any help or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm in Tulsa and having the exact same problem with my Bermuda. I can pull whole dead runners out of the ground. I've been applying fungicide this year and I can't find any grubs, so no clue. I just topdressed the whole lawn to see if that will do anything.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do a screwdriver test and see if there is any debris under that spot.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Here is what I'm dealing with


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Do a screwdriver test and see if there is any debris under that spot.


I can push the screwdriver all the way down in any random spot in that area. No rocks or debris or anything at least for the few inches of the screwdriver. Just soil.

It's been a weird summer. I top dressed and leveled all this area in early may. And it didn't get into the 90s until June. Then it has been 95+ and humid. That top dressing didn't fully cover until the last week or so. It took forever. And I still need to level more/again.

Even on this side here, it's just not getting super thick. Its splotchy. Looks terrible. It's something I have never experienced.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Another fellow Tulsan! I am by no means an expert but have you checked for bugs/mites?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What have your cultural practices been?


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

WhiteSubi said:


> Another fellow Tulsan! I am by no means an expert but have you checked for bugs/mites?


I sprayed Bifentrin about 2 weeks ago. Not seeing any bugs or notes or anything like that.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Powered dethatcher, verticut, scalp, fertilize, and then keep cutting every couple of days. You'll have a full lawn before summer is out.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> What have your cultural practices been?


Pre-M in February with Surflan. 
I use both spray and granular bifentrin for pest control.

I put down 1lb per 1000ft. quick release nitrogen in early may. Again in early June.

I spot spray the few and far between weeds with 2, 4D and grassy weeds with MSMA. But haven't used either of those in this area that's in question.

I top dressed the area in early may with sand.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

This was May 30th of 2020. So yea it looks worse now.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How often are you putting the Bifen down? Have you done a soapy water test to see if any bugs come up ?


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> How often are you putting the Bifen down? Have you done a soapy water test to see if any bugs come up ?


Usually once a month of the bifen. I also have a pest company come once a month for the rest of the outside area and inside house. How do I do soapy water test?


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Powered dethatcher, verticut, scalp, fertilize, and then keep cutting every couple of days. You'll have a full lawn before summer is out.


I'm going to dethatch. Don't have access to a verticut. Though, I'm not sold on it being thatch. I have bagged/caught all clippings all year.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dlmartin1984 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Powered dethatcher, verticut, scalp, fertilize, and then keep cutting every couple of days. You'll have a full lawn before summer is out.
> ...


the thatch layer in the picture has nothing to do with catching clippings. There's nothing to "sell"; you took pictures of it


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Dlmartin1984 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

So my question is - why isn't the Bermuda spreading even though I'm trying to push is urea…


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

soonersfan4512 said:


> So my question is - why isn't the Bermuda spreading even though I'm trying to push is urea…


It looks like thatch in your yard. Also based on your picture you posted of the brown grass. That would be my guess.

On my lawn, I sent some pics to my wife's uncle who is a former GC sup. He called and said based on the pics, the amount of rain we received in May, and then the super humid few weeks into June, to apply a fungicide as soon as possible.

So I applied chlorothalonil + surfactant at his suggestion today since we have about a 5-6hr window of no rain. Then looks like a whole week of rain. We shall see. I still think dethatching is a good plan, but going to wait until this week of rain is done. 
Hope to see some improvements soon.


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

I have similar issue. Happens every year. Thought I had done well with multiple groups of fungicide (3, 11, M5), but it may have been just outside its 14 day of efficacy at the rates I did. Went to the beach for a week and came back to this lower height and crown die off.

Think fungus or drought stress? Only went two days without water. Algae present in most areas (poor drainage), does it cause death and burn like that? Roots choking out due to poor gas exchange? Anthracnose disease pressure is high for turf because of leaf drop due to anthracnose in massive white oaks.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Algae presence will absolutely weaken grass development in those areas. If you have algae regularly, I would spray for it regularly.

@Dlmartin1984 Consider a soil test as well. Even with a layer of thatch, you should still be able to grow a green lawn. I suspect you will find that your lawn has a malnutrition problem.

Side note: If you are using the McLane reel mower, it is doing a very poor job cutting. Blades should look like they were cut with sharp scissors. The blades pictured are entirely unhealthy.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Austinite said:


> Algae presence will absolutely weaken grass development in those areas. If you have algae regularly, I would spray for it regularly.
> 
> @Dlmartin1984 Consider a soil test as well. Even with a layer of thatch, you should still be able to grow a green lawn. I suspect you will find that your lawn has a malnutrition problem.
> 
> Side note: If you are using the McLane reel mower, it is doing a very poor job cutting. Blades should look like they were cut with sharp scissors. The blades pictured are entirely unhealthy.


Thanks. Another soil test is in order.

I am using a 25in 7-blade McLane. I backlapped it about two weeks ago, had it cutting paper. But I agree, I think it's already lost it's edge.

I mowed my new section of Latitude 36 with it on Friday, the grass blades were cut clean. Lat 36 blades are significantly thinner than the rest of the lawn. So I don't know. 
I also wonder about the limitations of common Bermuda being cut at 1/2in-3/4in.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Well, for the first time today I see cinch bugs. I have been applying bifentrin but it obviously wasn't doing the trick. I applied another round today, but increased the bifentrin to water ratio.

Will pick up something else if I don't see some difference in the next week.

Between the fungicide and bifen apps, fingers crossed on some improvements.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

10 days later. Multiple bifen applications and two fungicide applications. Seems to be on the mend. Going to keep proactively hitting with both.

6/27



7/5


----------



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

@Dlmartin1984 what fungicide did you use?


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

HectoriousOfTroy said:


> @Dlmartin1984 what fungicide did you use?


Sprayed Daconil and put down granules of the Scott's disease-ex.


----------



## Dlmartin1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Can anyone ID these spots on the Bermuda?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

looks like grey leaf spot


----------

